# Problema con altavoz



## djfryz (Feb 28, 2007)

hola, tengo un problema con mis altavoces de mi sistema de audio de casa...
cada caja contiene un woffer de 10' que suena a la perfecion pero tiene un altavoz mas pequeño de 100 watts que siempre se quema...compro uno nuevo lo coloco y vuelva a quemarce. a todo esto los originales tambien se quemaron.. queria saber que necesito para que no vuelva a suceder, necesito ponerle alguna resistencia o condensador antes de el altavoz?? porfavor necesito su ayuda 

de antemano muchas gracias

aDios!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

A ciegas es difícil contestar, deberías poner marca del equipo si es casero poner los diagramas del cableado y si puedes alguna foto del circuito que no viene mal.

Saludos


----------



## djfryz (Feb 28, 2007)

a ver mira parece que no me doy a entender... es un parlante un tweeter de 100 watts en un equipo pionner A380 y se quema siempre no se a que te refieres con el cableado.. pero si te sirve la conecion es normal como la de cualquier equipo....y desconsco la potencia rms del equipo para saber si es eso lo que quema el tweeter .....

ojala logremos algo  !!!

gracias muchas gracias!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Es raro que se queme el tweeter solo. Si lo tienes conectado a un ecualizador controla que no tenga muy altas las frecuencias entre 16 y 20 Khz.
El tweeter debería tener un condensador.

Saludos


----------



## djfryz (Feb 28, 2007)

mira yo estudio ingeniria en sonido y me hago esa misma pregunta jajajjaj
mira del cable de potendia que llega a la caja primero pasa por el woffer, ahi antes de llegar al woofer tiene una resistencia y un condensador ... de despues sale una copia para el tweeter osea que antes del tweeter no hay ningun condensador eso es lo que me extraña.. ahora bien le puedo agregar uno yo?? y de cuanto??


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

Te aconsejo que uses la opción buscar del foro con la frase crossover pasivo, red de cruce, filtros, etc.
En alguno de esos temas encontraras buena información para lo que tú necesitas.

Saludos


----------



## djfryz (Feb 28, 2007)

Gracias AMIGO!!!

adios!!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2007)

De nada, para esto sirve el foro para ayudar

Saludos


----------

